# whats your perfered deer hunting style?



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

1. Tree stand

2. Ground blind

3. Stalking


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a ground blind but I hate the darn thing. I guess it would be good in certain situations but I have found any in the areas I hunt. I'm too darn fat and clumsy to put on a stalk and not get busted so I'll vote to sit up in my Summit climber. Comfy enough to sit all day!! I just hate packing it in and out of the woods!!


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Artillery & Armour


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

zipperneck52 said:


> Artillery & Armour


Knocks'em dead every time!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I enjoy hunting from a ground blind more than a treestand, but different situations call for different needs. I have an area on my property that does not have one good tree stand tree, but it has a great mess of small trees mixed with some brush that works great for a ground blind. I take some burlap and a plastic lawn chair and am nearly invisible. I have a pop up blind, but have yet to use it.

I have two places on my land that have no place for a ground blind, but have some great trees for stands. So it just matters the situation.

Lg_mouth


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

I mostly enjoy hunting from tree stands. Its so much more effective usually. Your scent is higher up and you have a better view. I have hunted more in a ground blind though. Its much more enclosed and have more freedom to move. But if i had a choice i would choose tree stand.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I like all them all I'm a tree guy. Bow hunting mostly . You can see so much more and take a little more time to think out your shot. Now during that rain bring on the shelter. During gun season(on privite land) in cold weather i like to stalk . Would not think about walking around on public hunting ground during gun season. Don't like getting wet anymore so i seek shelter , I get cold sooner and sooner every year so i walk I think my age is starting to play a part in this . Here's to getting up in a tree a few more years


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

When I was an avid bowhunter it was tree stands only for the obvious reasons. 

Now that I mainly just Gun hunt I spend 90&#37; of my time in a ground box blind. I can use these to sit from before daylight until after dark. I don't get cold or wet, movement is a non issue, sound issues and scent are minimized greatly.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I prefer hunting from a treestand. I can't stand sitting on the ground. I feel I have a better advantage with sight when I am up in a tree. When I bought my first treestand, my father told me that I would never go back to hunting on the ground...and he was right!


----------

